# Magnesium Deficiency



## getnasty (May 9, 2012)

Am I correct in my diagnosis of this being the early signs of a magnesium deficiency? I gave her a shot of Cal-Mag yesterday with her feeding as a precautionary measure.


----------



## getnasty (May 10, 2012)

Anybody care to confirm?


----------



## getnasty (May 11, 2012)

No help with this at all....?!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 11, 2012)

from what i read about mg def. the veins usually remain green while you get the discoloration  between the veins, the veins of your leaf tips appear a reddish color

edit: sorry my eyes were playing tricks on me, i was focusing on the wrong thing, i see the interveinal color change... i needed to take a 3rd and 4th look lol


----------



## getnasty (May 11, 2012)

Tomorrow I'm feeding with a mid-week dose of cal-mag. Watered tuesday with my normal feeding + cal-mag. This should do the trick, I'm hoping. Haven't gotten any feedback on this except for you shorty, so +rep for you brother. Thanks for your time and interest! I'll update on this again on Tuesday when I feed again.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 12, 2012)

gl man i hope it works out


----------



## Growdude (May 12, 2012)

Really need to know your PH before diagnosing your problem.
Also what have you been feeding it and how strong?

If you have a lockout adding more wont help.


----------



## getnasty (May 12, 2012)

My pH is fine, meter bounces back and forth from 6.9-7.0.

I've been feeding them with Fox Farm nutes. Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, Open Sesame, and will be using Cha Ching starting next week, if permissable. The bottle of Tiger Bloom says a normal feeding is 4 tsp of solution per gallon of water so that's what i've been doing. The Big Bloom is added at the recommended 4 tsp per gallon of water for the last 2 weeks; the first 2 weeks, I added the half of the recommended heavy feeding to each gallon of water. And the Open Sesame is a 1/2 tsp per gallon. I add all this to each gallon of water and water thoroughly and slowly.


Ty Growdude=]


----------



## Coho (May 12, 2012)

I heard several people say Tiger bloom is very strong and they use less that full dose. Don't know myself I don't use it.


----------



## getnasty (May 12, 2012)

Yes, I've noticed. I checked on them a few moments ago and now a lot of the fan leaves are drooping. Gave them just water today, and will continue to do so until 5/22. If the fan leaves perk back up before then, I may continue with feeding next Saturday.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 13, 2012)

Hey sorry I wasn't around to help out, although my experience is more with hydro than soil, I still like to help if I can. The only thing is the lighting in the picture is really limy yellow, I assume from the lighting. Is that the actual color of the leaves or can you take a pic with regular light on her as its hard to tell anything from that pic.


----------



## getnasty (May 13, 2012)

Yeah bud, lights come back on in a couple hours. When I wake up in the morning, i'll pull them out of the closet and snap a few true light pictures to further assist you. Doesnt really matter hydro versus soil when trying to determine deficiencies/toxicities i dont think! And thanks for stopping by and offering your assistance! I'd like to get the issue fixed immediately so my yield isn't greatly impacted.


----------



## getnasty (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info Dan, I'll get that corrected straight away!

Pics of the leaves without the lights over them, along with pics of the entire bush, and a couple of the cola's. In the first pic, is that Potassium burn/necrosis? Also, if my pH has been off this entire time, why has it taken until now for it to show itself?


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 13, 2012)

That looks like regular "yellowing off" in flower to me. how far into flower are these girls? And what is their projected flower time? Are these in soil or hydro? If the "yellowing off" seems to be occuring too soon it may be that the plant has not recieved enough Nitrogen while in veg and is now not getting enough to finish green. 

The bad thing here is if they are mid way through flower and the Nitrogen has played out, you can't dump some in to fix anything as that can stall the flowering. If they aren't getting any Nitrogen at this point, you can add back a small amount (about 1/4 of veg level) and it should help sustain them until closer to harvest.


----------



## getnasty (May 13, 2012)

Im not sure that its regular yellowing off, to be honest, as this began happening after a heavy flowering feeding of Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom. Also, there seems to be a few necrotic spots on the leaves, and if you look closely, you can see small rust spots between the fanleaf veins; indicative of a nutrient problem or pH problem. I assumed the yellowingwas associated with the rusting. Also, I gave them heavy feeding the entire way through veg with Grow Big, and transplanted right before flowering into a 5 gallon smart tote filled with Fox Farm Ocean Forrest amended with perlite and dolomite lime. It came out of a 3 gallon of the same mix. Should be plenty of nitrogen for her, right?


----------



## getnasty (May 14, 2012)

Good reads, very informative! I think this may be what I'm experiencing. On another plant, a much smaller one, it's not producing as well as the larger one, but it also was a few weeks behind her. However, on the fabric grow bag I'm, using for her, there are white streaks down the sides where water has come out and dripped down the side. This seems now like a red flag for what we're looking at here. Saturday I watered them with straight water. I'm thinking about watering again tomorrow afternoon with epsom salts. Opinion? I usually water/feed on Tuesdays anyways. A day early shouldn't hurt, especially when time is of the essence in saving those glorious cola's of herbal love. ;]  They are entering week 5 of flower on Tuesday, 05/15/12. I'm anticipating a potential harvest date of June 12-19, but will behind checking trichomes around the 7th. Harvest could be as late as 16 June, I think. They went in at seed 2/14/12, popped up on the 17th. The other, smaller plant, was 3 weeks behind I believe. The large plant, in pictures above, vegged for about 7.5 weeks.

Should I top dress with some Lime before hand? Do you have an treatment plan, Dr. Dan?


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 14, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Good reads, very informative! I think this may be what I'm experiencing. On another plant, a much smaller one, it's not producing as well as the larger one, but it also was a few weeks behind her. However, on the fabric grow bag I'm, using for her, there are white streaks down the sides where water has come out and dripped down the side. This seems now like a red flag for what we're looking at here. Saturday I watered them with straight water. I'm thinking about watering again tomorrow afternoon with epsom salts. Opinion? I usually water/feed on Tuesdays anyways. A day early shouldn't hurt, especially when time is of the essence in saving those glorious cola's of herbal love. ;]  They are entering week 5 of flower on Tuesday, 05/15/12. I'm anticipating a potential harvest date of June 12-19, but will behind checking trichomes around the 7th. Harvest could be as late as 16 June, I think. They went in at seed 2/14/12, popped up on the 17th. The other, smaller plant, was 3 weeks behind I believe. The large plant, in pictures above, vegged for about 7.5 weeks.
> 
> Should I top dress with some Lime before hand? Do you have an treatment plan, Dr. Dan?


 
*getnasy..
that there looks like normal flower yellowing.. like hush said..
but thats jmo..
LH*


----------



## getnasty (May 14, 2012)

TheThe article you posted said straight water will not be enough to pull a lot of salts out on its own and they recommended adding a tbsp of Epsom salt for that reason.  isis the Epsom salt they sell at the dollar store the same stuff?


----------



## getnasty (May 14, 2012)

Thanks again Dan et al!


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, I think Mr. Liberty is correct. After getting all the info, it looks like a nute lockout and flushing is the answer to that. I have also heard that FFOF is notable for having salt buildup so it all makes sense. Those colas are definitely pretty. They gonna be some monsters by the harvest


----------



## getnasty (May 20, 2012)

I've flushed, and since then, resumed feeding the plants, as I'd opened the closet Friday morning and she looked completely sad like one of those starving children in the guilt-trip commercials. So I watered and fed her, slightly throwing off my feeding schedule (as if flushing her didnt already do that), but as long as I remember the last time I watered and whether or not I fed, I'll be fine. 

Anywho, the problem does not seem to be progressing any further. And I am starting to notice some of the yellowing off in other leaves. It is a much more smooth transition from yellow to green, whereas the yellowing in the pictures I've provided is rather drastic. I'm attaching another photo of the problem at its peak, right before the leaf begins to die and then curls as it withers. Posting to just to be sure this isn't another issue. My latest feeding Friday afternoon was a 2tsp dose of both Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom, 1tsp of Cal Mag, and 1tsp of Open Sesame. I think this week was the last week for the Open Sesame, and will begin feeding her ChaChing in replacement.


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I have also heard that FFOF is notable for having salt buildup



FFOF is organic. Salts come from the nutes the grower is using..

I have heard that FFOF is a bit hot for seedlings, but I have not had any trouble with that issue either.


----------

